# Show me your Vostok Amphibia mods



## A Southern Gentleman (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm sure I am behind the curve, but I discovered today the Murphy Manufacturing / 10watches bezel modification for the Vostok Amphibia. It looks like a fun project. I'd love to see your mods for some inspiration. I like the looks of the round case best, so I'm also curious to see the strap choices on those narrow lugs.

So bring it on - let's see some Amphibia mods!


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Brushed case, dechromed bezel:

















Still waiting for new bezel to arrive.


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

jopex said:


> Brushed case, dechromed bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW, beautiful mod!!! Loving the brushed look, makes it look classier BTW, what brand is the leather strap?


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

richnyc said:


> WOW, beautiful mod!!! Loving the brushed look, makes it look classier BTW, what brand is the leather strap?


Thanks. Strap is swapped from Obris Morgan Branco.


----------



## tk1971 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bad lighting, but here's mine with a Murphy bezel, a rally style bezel insert and a wjean mesh bracelet. I love this watch.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Here are some pics of my mod'ed Amphibia:

Also check this thread for further inspiration. (https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/sexiest-vostok-amphibia-you-will-ever-see-484592.html)


----------



## stretch (Oct 15, 2008)

Only the ministry case for me as well I'm afraid; murphy bezel, wasp insert and Hexa military rubber

View attachment 1013659


----------



## UDIVER (Sep 13, 2010)

This was mine but I sold it a few months ago, currently looking for another one to mod.

View attachment 1013706


View attachment 1013711


View attachment 1013713


View attachment 1013714


----------



## a pine tree (Sep 15, 2010)

UDIVER said:


> This was mine but I sold it a few months ago, currently looking for another one to mod.
> 
> View attachment 1013706


----------



## A Southern Gentleman (Mar 11, 2013)

I like the green bezel insert - very sharp!


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## ghostryder (Oct 9, 2011)

My two modded Vostoks
View attachment 1014058


----------



## A Southern Gentleman (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been debating about which model or models to purchase for modification (case style, dial color, etc). I like the scuba dude dial design and prefer the looks of the round case over the ministry case. The one thing I am unclear about is the material used for the Amphibia case. Depending on where I have looked online I have read that both the ministry case and the round case are stainless steel, that only the ministry case is stainless and that the round is plated brass, or that both are plated brass. I would prefer a stainless steel case. Can anyone clear up for me what material is used in the manufacture of the Amphibia cases, and if it differs depending on the style of case?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

A Southern Gentleman said:


> I have been debating about which model or models to purchase for modification (case style, dial color, etc). I like the scuba dude dial design and prefer the looks of the round case over the ministry case. The one thing I am unclear about is the material used for the Amphibia case. Depending on where I have looked online I have read that both the ministry case and the round case are stainless steel, that only the ministry case is stainless and that the round is plated brass, or that both are plated brass. I would prefer a stainless steel case. Can anyone clear up for me what material is used in the manufacture of the Amphibia cases, and if it differs depending on the style of case?


All Amphibias have stainless steel cases and chrome plated brass bezels. The Komandirskie has a chrome plated brass case. Here's mine.

Scuba Dude
View attachment 1019596


Scuba Dude and another Amphibia with brushed case and bracelet
View attachment 1019590


Amphibias (Submariner crashing the party)
View attachment 1019592


----------



## FlyByNight40 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## jjolly (Dec 10, 2012)

How did you de-chrome the bezel? Looks great.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## VA-Andy (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## SwannyDetroit (Aug 10, 2013)

here some shotz of my green KGB Vostok Amphibia I got from a Russian friend of mine in London back in 2002, the leather band eventually wore out so I bought an after market metal one! Where could could I get a real Vostok metal/stainless band to fit perfect from?


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Here's hoping Dave has some more bezels soon I was told by email he's doing another batch, here's my blue scuba dude









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Sandblasted, repainted and egg treated bezel. What I want to know is are all of the new Classic Amphibia bezels brass? A friend wants to order one for me to mod and I don't want him to make a mistake


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

Just some simply lovely Amphibs,excellent mods.Well done chaps.

I may have to acquire one after seeing the marvels posted here..


----------



## milanzmaj (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

I never mod mine past a new SS bracelet. Most of mine are Soviet era and I like keeping them original.


----------



## jamesbee (Mar 1, 2012)

Working on one right now..









somewhat reshaped 090 case, with a Dave murphy modified bezel, slowly getting into shape..


----------



## Marco-T (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't posted on here much lately, but I just caught this thread in search of fellow Amphibia modders.

Here's mine


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Here are mine.


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Colin63 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> View attachment 1213791
> View attachment 1213792


Where did you get the insert from? (Watch on the left ) I'm looking for a similar insert for my murphy bezel mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marco-T (Jan 3, 2010)

I decide to take it a step further, flipped the dial from the Ministry into the Classic (which I brushed) and made a new one for the Ministry.


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

[/QUOTE]

Looks great! I have a couple of old tonneaus incoming from Amil - one that looks to be in good enough shape to keep as-is, and the other that will need a little imagination and TLC. The brushing looks good, both on the bezel and on the case, although it would probably look best to follow the same brush direction as the original (down and away from the crystal). On the screen I'm looking at currently I can't see what you've done , but it looks modern and vintage all at the same time. Good job.

It looks like it's gonna be Project Time!


----------



## Marco-T (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks!

The brushing is difficult to capture on photos, but it's a sunburst effect from crystal to outher edge. Perhaps it's better to see on this one.












Spiker1 said:


> Looks great! I have a couple of old tonneaus incoming from Amil - one that looks to be in good enough shape to keep as-is, and the other that will need a little imagination and TLC. The brushing looks good, both on the bezel and on the case, although it would probably look best to follow the same brush direction as the original (down and away from the crystal). On the screen I'm looking at currently I can't see what you've done , but it looks modern and vintage all at the same time. Good job.
> 
> It looks like it's gonna be Project Time!


----------



## Colin63 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thuggee said:


> Where did you get the insert from? (Watch on the left ) I'm looking for a similar insert for my murphy bezel mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The insert was from Dagaz (10watches.com)


----------



## Thuggee (May 18, 2012)

Colin63 said:


> The insert was from Dagaz (10watches.com)


Thanks found it there but out of stock ( has been for while) hopefully comes back into stock so I can finish off my black scuba dude mode

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jconnway (Jul 20, 2013)

These all look fantastic! Can't wait to mod mine, just have it on a nice black NATO for the time being


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's mine, a matte 090 case, swapped with a dial and date movement from a Ministry case, a custom bezel from pers184, and a "Sox-a" bezel insert from Harold/Yobokies.


IMG_3221-Edit.jpg by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


Custom Vostok 090 by Steve Hayward, on Flickr


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## darkside_ (Jun 11, 2014)

jopex said:


>


This is excellent. I want this for my blue scubadude. Anyone know where I can purchase this? Murphy has been out for months...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I got this one from Pers over at russian subforum here on WUS.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/bezel-handmade-vostok-amphibian-778322.html

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fliegerm (Sep 1, 2013)

My workhorse

reshaped 470 case
Dave Murphy bezel
ceramic bezel insert
Komandirskie dial and hands
automatic movement
new crystal, crown and case back
perlon strap


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Looks great with the mod..what crystal are u using? My scuba guy with ceramic..





fliegerm said:


> My workhorse
> 
> reshaped 470 case
> Dave Murphy bezel
> ...


----------



## fliegerm (Sep 1, 2013)

zumzum5150 said:


> Looks great with the mod..what crystal are u using? My scuba guy with ceramic..


Your scuba guy also looks great.

The old crystal was broken so I replaced it by a standart amphibia one but I had to raise the insert by 0,5mm otherwise it would touch the plexi.

How did you install your insert ... is it modified.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch (Oct 19, 2008)

Very cool. Excellent workmanship.
Make your own dials ... how ?
RHINO



Marco-T said:


> I decide to take it a step further, flipped the dial from the Ministry into the Classic (which I brushed) and made a new one for the Ministry.


----------



## anphibiaguy (Sep 20, 2014)

Before the mods.


----------



## anphibiaguy (Sep 20, 2014)

After the mods.

























































Thoughts?


----------



## Thunderdaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

anphibiaguy said:


> After the mods.
> View attachment 1640346
> 
> View attachment 1640345
> ...


Wild & great!


----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

I am also thinking about modding my Amphibia.

This is the watch that I have bought: Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Watch Rubber Strap 0380BF New | eBay
Can any of you guys comment on whether this bezel will fit? Stainless steel bezel to Vostok Amphibian watches without insert! bos Es | eBay

Unfortunately I cannot send the seller a message through Ebay.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

I think it will according to seller's description as the one you bought has 710 ministry case.



Jelle86 said:


> I am also thinking about modding my Amphibia.
> 
> This is the watch that I have bought: Russian VOSTOK Auto Amphibian Watch Rubber Strap 0380BF New | eBay
> C*an any of you guys comment on whether this bezel will fit?* Stainless steel bezel to Vostok Amphibian watches without insert! bos Es | eBay
> ...


----------



## andrewlogan1987 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Skv (Jul 29, 2013)

sarasate said:


> I think it will according to seller's description as the one you bought has 710 ministry case.


Cheers, now I'll only have to find a good-looking insert. Any suggestions? I have been thinking about something black/brown, but that seems to be unavailable.


----------



## Staab (Dec 28, 2014)

My current favorite....


----------



## masterdelgado (Feb 23, 2011)

Regards


----------



## 67whitegoat (Dec 18, 2014)

BEFORE:

AFTER:


----------



## awwfawk (Jun 14, 2011)

Blue scubadude with dave murphy bezel and ceramic bezel insert


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

I haven't posted it here.


----------



## ffritz (Jun 16, 2013)

Great thread! So many (and different!) beautiful Amphibia mods, that's fantastic. Very inspiring, too. I just did a small change to the orange scuba dude model.


----------



## Mr_Skoog (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## HeavyhandEd (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm on a boat 
Thanks murph!!!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey man! I think your watch just looks absolutely stunning!! Would you mind sharing where you got the bezel and strap? Thanks!!!


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

These are my first Vostok Amphibia watches (all 4 bezels and bands changed)


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I just bought two Vostoks to modify as projects. Looks like fun!

What size strap is on the 710?

On the 110?

Thank you


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

hi there,

22mm strap for case# 110 & 710 

please post some pics of the finished projects.

thank you


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

Leekster said:


> I just bought two Vostoks to modify as projects. Looks like fun!
> 
> What size strap is on the 710?
> 
> ...


hi there,

22mm strap for case# 110 & 710 

please post some pics of the finished projects.

thank you


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you.
I have been having some fun picking out different bezels and straps.

I thought it would be cool to try two different case styles and different color combos.

Looks like people have done some great Mods.

I always liked the idea of the Vostok but never really liked the stock bezel. After seeing what some have done on here even the stock bezel is starting to grow on me as kind of a kitschy coolness.

From the delivery times I have read the projects might take a couple months to complete.

I'm already thinking of buying another one for another combo...

"I can quit anytime I want."


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

12000peak said:


> These are my first Vostok Amphibia watches (all 4 bezels and bands changed)
> View attachment 5184210
> 
> 
> ...


Those are totally Badass. It seems we have nearly the same taste.

I like the understated designs you choose. Classy stuff.

Which vendor did you use for the leather straps? Do you like them?

What about the plain bezel? I like that too. Which vendor?


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Those are totally Badass. It seems we have nearly the same taste.
> 
> I like the understated designs you choose. Classy stuff.
> 
> ...




hi, both leather straps and the plain bezel are from ebay.


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

Leekster said:


> Those are totally Badass. It seems we have nearly the same taste.
> 
> I like the understated designs you choose. Classy stuff.
> 
> ...


here is the link for the leather straps
22 mm Handmade Black Cowhide Leather Watch Band Strap with Pre V Buckle | eBay

here is the link for the plain bezel
Stainless Steel Bezel to VOSTOK Amphibian Watches Pam Style ES | eBay


----------



## KJRye (Jul 28, 2014)

Finally got a new bezel/insert on my 710. It's a boris bezel, the Pepsi insert was what came bundled with it, but not what I had originally pictured for the watch. Put it on temporarily while trying to decide which insert to get, and actually enjoy it, so it might stay for a while.

The boris bezel is pretty tight. I spent about an hour fiddling with the wires (both the original and the one that came with the bezel). While the original allowed it to turn nicely, it did not secure it very well and would pop off too easily. The wire that came with the bezel holds it tightly, but does not allow to to turn easily. Not too sure what to try next.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

KJRye said:


> Finally got a new bezel/insert on my 710. It's a boris bezel, the Pepsi insert was what came bundled with it, but not what I had originally pictured for the watch. Put it on temporarily while trying to decide which insert to get, and actually enjoy it, so it might stay for a while.
> 
> The boris bezel is pretty tight. I spent about an hour fiddling with the wires (both the original and the one that came with the bezel). While the original allowed it to turn nicely, it did not secure it very well and would pop off too easily. The wire that came with the bezel holds it tightly, but does not allow to to turn easily. Not too sure what to try next.
> 
> View attachment 5215618


Looks fantastic! Great combo for sure. My GMT came with a Pepsi bezel and I promptly switched the insert to black (licorice). I'm a sucker for a black dial with a black bezel. On a whim I switched back to Pepsi and I haven't gone back to black since! It turns out I really like it with some color after all. My Pepsi says hi! 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

This (Vostok Amphibia) just came today from germany. so far I just changed the bezel maybe I will replace the strap in the future.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Modding Amphibias is what I live for! 

These are my mods so far, ranging from a simple bezel change to recasing, hand swaps and building a 5513 MoD homage watch from scratch

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow!
Great looking pieces.
I hope mine come out as nice!


----------



## C-Gee (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Mcb2007 (Mar 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

I ordered mine a few weeks ago.
How long does delivery usually take?


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

Here's my second mod. Polished and de-chromed bezel, new strap, next will be some blue steel hands, possibly Omega. What are some thoughts?


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

That's fantastic. I've seen many, many Amphibia mods and I have to say that this is one of the most under-stated, in a classy way. I think I will assemble one for myself.

I have not seen that dial before. The bezel appears to be the standard unit that comes with the 100 case. I never like that bezel until now that I see it in brass.

Matt


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Trying to replicate the 1967 reissue; my homage mod:



And a Ministry cased SE mix and match parts and Murphy bezel/Dagaz insert to get the desired effect that I was looking for:


----------



## sheaffer (Feb 11, 2016)

ThePossumKing said:


> Modding Amphibias is what I live for!
> 
> These are my mods so far, ranging from a simple bezel change to recasing, hand swaps and building a 5513 MoD homage watch from scratch
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Awesome collection.
Where did you find the hands that fit the Amphibia, if you don't mind?


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

sheaffer said:


> Awesome collection.
> Where did you find the hands that fit the Amphibia, if you don't mind?


There are no hands that fit Amphibias. These are modified ETA hands

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikatile (Mar 3, 2015)

Leather strap (I know, its a diver.....) or steel?


----------



## sheaffer (Feb 11, 2016)

ThePossumKing said:


> There are no hands that fit Amphibias. These are modified ETA hands
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, thanks.


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Threw this one together last night. I'm really happy with the results!


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

Mikatile said:


> Leather strap (I know, its a diver.....) or steel?


-- I prefer the leather. (please post a photo that better shows the leather strap)


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

mod to fit oyster style solid steel watch band


----------



## ThePossumKing (Jul 11, 2015)

Here's a couple more from today

The sterile dial was for an ETA 2824-2 movement that I modified to fit a Vostok 2415. Just wish I could find someone to do some dial printing on it that aren't waterslide decals, as I am not a big fan of sterile dials


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

De-chromed bezel too. The brass give it an appropriately nautical touch, I think.

Perfect NATO too.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Kanonengedonner (Mar 24, 2016)

could you post a picture wearing the watch with the glass backcase. I am hesitant to do the same as that backcase looks way too thick.


----------



## Kanonengedonner (Mar 24, 2016)

I am debating a transparent back case (but in pictures it looks too think) and sandblasting it (but i have seen people using a wet&dry sand paper and ruining it!)...but very hesitant






























.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Kanonengedonner said:


> could you post a picture wearing the watch with the glass backcase. I am hesitant to do the same as that backcase looks way too thick.


- yes, it looks








+ en face it's OK 








+++ from the other side, you can easy put your shirt cuffs underside ;-)








rgds


----------



## Kanonengedonner (Mar 24, 2016)

Thx. Looks awesome...but, way too thick for my taste.


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

Kanonengedonner said:


> .........sandblasting it (but i have seen people using a wet&dry sand paper and ruining it!)...


-- Do not hesitate.

If you make a mistake with the sandpaper, use a finer grade sandpaper to remove the mistake and start again.

Many of us prefer sandpaper versus sandblasting because it produces visible lines which create a pattern. 
This is also more similar to the vintage cases.


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Kanonengedonner said:


> Thx. Looks awesome...but, way too thick for my taste.


I just ordered the clear case back...it says it only adds 2mm to the thickness, but I agree the pictures make it look way more than that.


----------



## Kanonengedonner (Mar 24, 2016)

mattbeme said:


> -- Do not hesitate.
> 
> If you make a mistake with the sandpaper, use a finer grade sandpaper to remove the mistake and start again.
> 
> ...


I see. Idrhate myself if i ruin it . Could you show your result and what type of sandpaper did you used?


----------



## valkyrix (Apr 16, 2016)

Im also hesitating about adding the transparent case back but im wondering what do you guys think of my dial first.
i purchased it from boris on ebay a while back but ive never seen another one with a dial like it im just curious ^^ thought it looked really good at the time but now i feel like i should have maybe went for one of the scuba ones instead since i paid quite a bit more for this one.

heres some pics


----------



## Leekster (Aug 7, 2015)

valkyrix said:


> Im also hesitating about adding the transparent case back but im wondering what do you guys think of my dial first.
> i purchased it from boris on ebay a while back but ive never seen another one with a dial like it im just curious ^^ thought it looked really good at the time but now i feel like i should have maybe went for one of the scuba ones instead since i paid quite a bit more for this one.
> 
> heres some pics
> ...


Dude,
That dial ROCKS!
Send me the link if you don't mind. I would love to order one.
Nice looking mod.

Please excuse spelling errors...I'm not very smart.


----------



## Kanonengedonner (Mar 24, 2016)

valkyrix said:


> Im also hesitating about adding the transparent case back but im wondering what do you guys think of my dial first.
> i purchased it from boris on ebay a while back but ive never seen another one with a dial like it im just curious ^^ thought it looked really good at the time but now i feel like i should have maybe went for one of the scuba ones instead since i paid quite a bit more for this one.
> 
> heres some pics


Looks awsome man. I too, bought the bezel from boris. Although i can't fully rotate the dial (probably not machined properly), but it looks good.

Where did you get the leather straps?


----------



## valkyrix (Apr 16, 2016)

Leekster said:


> Dude,
> That dial ROCKS!
> Send me the link if you don't mind. I would love to order one.
> Nice looking mod.
> ...


Thanks! always love it when someone else agrees with my taste 
i pm'd u the details i could find (not much info on this dial it seems!) since i cant post links yet ^^



Kanonengedonner said:


> Looks awsome man. I too, bought the bezel from boris. Although i can't fully rotate the dial (probably not machined properly), but it looks good.
> 
> Where did you get the leather straps?


Thanks :3
as for the bezel i hear a lot of people online say it was their crystal as apose to the bezel itself but i know for a fact mine stopped spinning when the paint on the inside of the bezel scratched off and gunked up the underneath of it, best of luck getting it fixed though!
i got my straps off of the uk ebay from a guy that makes them himself on demand so u can get any odd sizes and lug proportions u want hehe, the item number is 111884817090 if it helps


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> I just ordered the clear case back...it says it only adds 2mm to the thickness, but I agree the pictures make it look way more than that.


Got the case back installed. Looks awesome. Barely even notice the extra thickness. Did not have to adjust the band.


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Just completed this



From these


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)

Colin63 said:


> Here are mine.
> 
> View attachment 1213791
> View attachment 1213792


Two of my faves on this thread, kudos on the set.  Takin' Vostoks and making them look more like classic (Western) divers.. seems an interesting concept.. might need to explore this potentially affordable hobby.. ! Where does everyone get their bezels/inserts/etc? Pardon my total absence of knowledge on the subject!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_*

**Deep Ocean Blue Scuba Dude*







































































b-)​_


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_













































Will hit the water soon.....








b-)​_


----------



## Minorcollector (Dec 28, 2015)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bevo, you always have the best pictures! Both those Vostoks are awesome!


----------



## kendalw3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've been wanting an Amphibia for a while... seeing all these mods makes me think that I'll wind up getting more than one. I think I may have just fell down the rabbit hole!


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Minorcollector said:


> Bevo, you always have the best pictures! Both those Vostoks are awesome!


Very kind of you to say, glad you like the pictures. Those amphibias are fun. Have another one in the works.....;-)


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

kendalw3 said:


> I've been wanting an Amphibia for a while... seeing all these mods makes me think that I'll wind up getting more than one. I think I may have just fell down the rabbit hole!


It is a _worse_ state than that.!


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

jdelcue said:


> ....Takin' Vostoks and making them look more like classic (Western) divers.. seems an interesting concept.. might need to explore this potentially affordable hobby.. ! Where does everyone get their bezels/inserts/etc? .....


See this article I have written. I will be adding photos and more information...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f54/guid...pairing-vostok-amphibia-mattbeme-3189962.html


----------



## jelliottz (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

jelliottz said:


> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Looks great man


----------



## NX Correia (Aug 24, 2015)

Temporary mod...going with the Steve Zissou look until I get another bracelet for it. I simply used an Orient Mako strap that I had lying around, and it really worked for this watch. I love the dolphins with this one, haha. I can already tell this is going to get addictive!!

-Nick


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Modded mine last week:


----------



## mattbeme (Jan 31, 2014)

.
.
You guys should post also in the Russian Forum:

Thread: Show Your Amphibias

https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/show-your-amphibias-491664.html


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Tried to go Super Classic with Murphy Bezel & SKX insert.


----------



## Wizkid (Feb 6, 2013)

Same Bezel different watch


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Most recent mod....




































b-)​_


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

Where did you get that bezel from? Looks awesome! Here's mine. AM watch Bezel and Hadley Roma Breitling style bracelet.


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

Camguy said:


> De-chromed bezel too. The brass give it an appropriately nautical touch, I think.
> 
> Perfect NATO too.
> 
> ...


How do you dechrome the bezel?


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

hrcramirez said:


> Where did you get that bezel from? Looks awesome! Here's mine. AM watch Bezel and Hadley Roma Breitling style bracelet.


_
Thanks. AM-Diver also. I've had my Scuba Dude on Zulu for the most part. 
It's a weekend play watch.....






















































I also have AM-Diver black and silver for this amphibian.......












































b-)​_


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

FlyByNight40: Where did you get that blue bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

Pretty awesome. I think I'll buy a round case too and mod it. Thanks for your pics. Enjoy your scuba dudes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _
> Thanks. AM-Diver also. I've had my Scuba Dude on Zulu for the most part.
> It's a weekend play watch.....
> 
> ...


That black Vostok looks sleek

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

FlyByNight40 said:


>


Where is that bezel from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

*I couldn't link the page,so i copied it. All credits to "The watch face".

Vostok Amphibia Bezel Mod*

Unlike collectors of fine Swiss watches who often scuff at non-original watches Vostok fans rebel in modifying their timepieces. A Rolex or Omega with a non-original dial or bezel is more often than not worth considerably less than a watch in original form, conversely a Vostok Amphibia or Komandirski with a custom dial or bezel is generally worth more than the stock watch as attested by the many modified Vostoks sold on eBay! But of course there are exceptions, you shouldn't modify a rare Vostok! 
One of the most common modifications done to Vostoks is a custom bezel, there are three common approaches here:


Purchase a fully custom made bezel: these often use Seiko inserts and vary in quality and price. Not an approach that I like due to the variable nature of these custom bezels. 
Use a stock bezel from a different model. 
Or modify a stock bezel. 
This article is about the very last option; modifying a stock bezel. It is a little known fact that the bezels for classic Amphibias are generally made of brass and they are chrome plated to achieve that classic shinny look that Vostok is known for. You can easily go from a stock bezel to a beautiful aged brass bezel with just a little elbow grease!

I find that the brass bezel look perfectly suits the rugged looks of the Amphibia, it goes from being a quirky and rugged looking watch to looking like something you'd find Captain Nemo wearing.
*Step 1: Remove the bezel from the watch*

You have to pry it out, there's less danger of scratching the watch by doing this with your fingers that with a jeweller's knife. I usually take the more manual finger approach.

*Step 2: Remove the chrome*

You don't need to do the whole surface of the bezel, just the top part. Don't worry about achieving a perfectly smooth finish right now, this will be done later. In fact, a perfectly smooth finish is not needed as the look we want to achieve is rugged, rough and ready. So you choose, perfect polished finished or rough and ready. Both will suit the watch just fine. 
This is the dremel bit I prefer to use for this mod:

There's no complicated science to using the dremel, this is how I do it:

I use mid revs and try to stay as flat against the bezel as I can in order not to damage it. 
I do as many passes as I need, here you can see just half the bezel done with one pass. As you can see there's still plenty of chrome on it:

After a few passes it will look like this, rough and ready but largely chrome free:

*Step 3: Polish*

My tool of choice is a nail polisher, these are available in most drug stores. The one I used is this:

The rest is elbow grease! The polisher is graded all the way from 1 to 6, just polish it all the way around starting with the surface labelled 1 and work your way up to 6. Part of the way through the polishing process it will look like this:

After polishing for a bit longer it will look like this:

When you are happy with it give it a wash and see what it looks like. This is what I ended up with, it could do with a little more polish but for the purpose of the guide this finish will do:

*Step 4: Aging and patina*

You can either wait for it to patina naturally or give it a head start. Since I am after the patina look I am going to give it a little bit of a head start. For this I use vinegar and salt:

That is a vinegar and salt solution, leave the bezel there suspended above with the hot solution, the idea being to expose to the bezel to the fumes as much as possible. Cover it up, it helps expose it to more fumes. At the end the bezel will be slightly darker, don't wash it off. Just leave it covered in the crust salt and vinegar coating and over the next few days it will age nicely:

This is the end result!
*Wrapping up*

We hope you enjoyed this Vostok Amphibia Bezel Mod Tutorial!
If you enjoyed this article, please be sure to share it on social media! If you have any more questions or comments, please leave a comment below.
If you'd like to get alerted when we release new articles like these, then please feel free to sign up to our newsletter using the box in the sidebar on the right hand side, or the one below this post.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Just completed this a week ago:



And just finished my Amphibia 1967 reissue homage this afternoon:


----------



## manubenirevi (Jan 20, 2015)

Here mine!





































Greetings!

Using Tapatalk


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrcramirez (Jun 1, 2016)

manubenirevi said:


> Here mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great in that strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sloperfield (Mar 25, 2016)

Wow, Three year old thread, and still kicking it. Not the best photos, but heres mine. I included a before/after pic for those who stumble in on this thread and aren't too familiar With original amphibias (the before-pic is extra ****ty, not fair to the amphibia I Guess. And it's just the plastic that is making the crystal look bad).


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## iancboss (Jun 3, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia 710 with a plain bezel and a case that I brushed myself on a black nato. I love this watch, it has become my everyday work watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slarnos (Apr 13, 2014)

Here's my Vostok mod.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Still enjoying this mod from a month or so ago...........













































I also still appreciate this one as well.....








b-)​_


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jkd77 (Jun 22, 2016)

This is my first Vostok; Ministry case, Scuba Dude, Murphy Bezel and RAF strap. I'm in love with this watch!!


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

Today finished my last mod:

Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude with 710 case:


Mesh strap 
Blue coated crystal caseback from Dr.Seikostain (one second closer) 


Chrome paddle hands with red second from Yobokies 


Blue bezel from AM watches 

The pics:




































Enjoy b-)


----------



## croarcher (Aug 30, 2015)

One thing is missing;triangle stainless steel screw ring for caseback(dr.seikostain).


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

croarcher said:


> One thing is missing;triangle stainless steel screw ring for caseback(dr.seikostain).


I know, i realised it to late. Will come


----------



## ALEX-77 (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi
My little modding new bezel and strap shark



















Bezel: ebay seller:arkustime
Insert Bezel: ebay :dr seikostein
Mesh : .........s


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

My 090 case Pepsi mod from a few months ago. Bezel is by Boris.


----------



## Jaffay (May 18, 2016)

My Vostok with green bezel and black nato strap


----------



## Jaffay (May 18, 2016)

And here with mesh bracelet from Meranom


----------



## Jaffay (May 18, 2016)

Vostok Sailboat with blue bezel and original bracelet (looking forward to add blue rubber strap)


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Jaffay said:


> View attachment 9019873
> 
> 
> And here with mesh bracelet from Meranom


Do you have any close-up photos of the clasp of the Meranom mesh?


----------



## Jaffay (May 18, 2016)

Bauta said:


> Do you have any close-up photos of the clasp of the Meranom mesh?


Here you go:


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Jaffay said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 9020657
> 
> ...


Thanks! How is the quality?


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Nice pieces, 40mm is too small for me though. Are these seriously $99?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaffay (May 18, 2016)

Bauta said:


> Thanks! How is the quality?


Well it costed me $12 + shipping so you get what you pay for. I was disappointed at first. The mesh is very tight and bling bling shiny. You need some time to master the clasp mechanism  But after few months of wearing you can adjust to it. I like the clasp look with BOCTOK typing. It's quite comfortable to wear and overall I think it's worth to have that mesh in your collection.


----------



## Jaffay (May 18, 2016)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Nice pieces, 40mm is too small for me though. Are these seriously $99?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try 110 case it's over 40 mm









Watch itself costs around $50, new bezel $20-$50. Original bracelets are really poorly made (they sound like a rattlesnake) so you need a new one to  It's worth it


----------



## Bauta (May 20, 2013)

Jaffay said:


> Well it costed me $12 + shipping so you get what you pay for. I was disappointed at first. The mesh is very tight and bling bling shiny. You need some time to master the clasp mechanism  But after few months of wearing you can adjust to it. I like the clasp look with BOCTOK typing. It's quite comfortable to wear and overall I think it's worth to have that mesh in your collection.


Thanks! I like the look of it from the pictures, so I'll throw one in on my next order


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_For those who hasn't seen this watch before, an honest to goodness affordable today. This is what I saw when I ordered it on Ebay. 
$62.80 shipped.
Honestly, it's not exactly my style and I'm not a big fan of gold either but thought it has potential.









A couple of weeks later and a simple and easy DIY mod with bezel and strap and.......
Voila! 



























A fun project that turned out pretty well IMO. Sporting it today.








Take care everyone.
b-)​_


----------



## Calamueco (Apr 19, 2015)

Racerke said:


> Today finished my last mod:
> 
> Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude with 710 case:
> 
> ...


W.O.W.!

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _For those who hasn't seen this watch before, an honest to goodness affordable today. This is what I saw when I ordered it on Ebay.
> $62.80 shipped.
> Honestly, it's not exactly my style and I'm not a big fan of gold either but thought it has potential.
> 
> ...


Really like the combination of the dial and bezel! ?


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy using a hacked pirate satellite in a decaying orbit.


----------



## Mikeman (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice combo Madmex, where did you get the insert and bracelet from? I have a Scuba dude inbound and am looking for a Mesh bracelet.


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

My first Mod  well beside changing out the crappie stock bracelet to a mesh...

I swapped the stock bezel because I thought that the font of the numbers didn't quite match the dial font and classic anesthetic of my amphibia.

Original:










I was thinking of a black submariner type bezel but that, I thought would also look out of place... So i found this one on ebay and i think it works! Nice and simple and the dot at 12 o'clock is lumed.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## bk201 (Aug 27, 2013)

Slarnos said:


> Here's my Vostok mod.


Lovely mod, where are the hands from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Vostok 710 with Murphy bezel and Seiko insert







Love the Dude or as my fiancee calls it, the Steve!


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Not a true mod though 😁









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey, 

Sorry to resurrect an old post, but would you mind sharing the specs on this watch? Especially the dial and strap, which are both gorgeous.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

JimWharton said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sorry to resurrect an old post, but would you mind sharing the specs on this watch? Especially the dial and strap, which are both gorgeous.


I'm not if you mean this one








The dial was th stock one. The bezel is the ready built one from meranom. Also the strap is the 22 mm no dust rubber strap from meranom as well

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

Marco-T said:


> I haven't posted on here much lately, but I just caught this thread in search of fellow Amphibia modders.
> 
> Here's mine


Hey Marco T,

Sorry to resurrect an old post, but would you mind sharing the specs on this watch? Especially the dial and strap, which are both gorgeous.


----------



## JimWharton (Jul 5, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> I'm not if you mean this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was too quick on the trigger. I was actually referring to a watch from earlier in the thread.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

This one might look stock but it isn't: it's a 090 with matte case and 659 dial with Meranom SS bezel modified by Favinov: the movement has been CLA'd, the dial lumed at Seiko levels I would say and large NVCh-30 hands installed.

I wear it on a Bonetto strap whose blue is a little to dark or on the stock bracelet that in this case is very wearable and it compliments well the matt case and polished bezel.

It costed me $100 of mods but definitely worth the money IMO, the only thing it needs is a starbrush on the top of the case and perhaps repainting two sectors of the bezel with brighter red paint.

This is of course the "model" for this mod:


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

Still loving my mod, and still running less than 10 seconds off/day.

Kind of want to do a 710 or another 090 mod. Just don't see the parts I really want.


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

My other 090:


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Most recent mod....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwww!!!Beautiful mod!!!Can you tell me where can I find this perfect bracelet? Thx


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)

Case swapping, replaced bezel and replaced strap to mesh strap


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

No idea what to do with this piece... Tried green bezel, display case back, black tachymeter bezel... My latest infatuation is brass, so I sanded/polished the original bezel, reinstalled the stock case back and threw it on a black rubber strap I had laying around. I think I'm interested again!


----------



## krmarq2015 (Mar 23, 2015)

krmarq2015 said:


> No idea what to do with this piece... Tried green bezel, display case back, black tachymeter bezel... My latest infatuation is brass, so I sanded/polished the original bezel, reinstalled the stock case back and threw it on a black rubber strap I had laying around. I think I'm interested again!
> 
> View attachment 11018050
> 
> View attachment 11018058


Its journey thus far...


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Forgot about dark side of the moon ;-)


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

High suspension ;-)


----------



## Extrobar (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow, bunch of sweet bezel mods in here. Now to find the right dial...feel like no date is the way to go given the lack of quick change.


----------



## 12000peak (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Derek N said:


>


 

follow me on instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Derek N said:


>


Hi,

I'm kinda new to Vostoks...what is this case number? Looks great and no-date is always a +!!

Cheers!

Seb


----------



## DavidUK (Jul 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

BevoWatch said:


> _For those who hasn't seen this watch before, an honest to goodness affordable today. This is what I saw when I ordered it on Ebay.
> $62.80 shipped.
> Honestly, it's not exactly my style and I'm not a big fan of gold either but thought it has potential.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the new guy question, anyone point me in the direction of this bezel insert? Looks like the guy was banned so I couldnt PM him


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Just ordered my amphibia from AM-Diver.com, actually used an old coupon code for wus members (am-diver-wus). Gonna order the bezel and bezel insert, as well as a windowed case back from dr.seikostein off ebay soon. I reccomend checking his stuff out if your modding a vostok or seiko. Great variety! Will post pics of the finished product soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Racerke said:


> Today finished my last mod:
> 
> Vostok Amphibia Blue Scuba Dude with 710 case:
> 
> ...


Its kinda funny but we planned all the same mods on the sams model. Ill post my pictures later, but i was wondering, does the caseback from dr. Seikostein make the watch sit really high on your wrist. I went with a different windowed case back because his pictures made it look like it would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

Sorry for the horrible image. Got this late last night. wasnt supposed to come till the 16th. Tossed the strap already and have mods incoming for it, clear case back, bezel and insert. going to put it on my seiko diver strap for now, but itll eventually get a shark mesh strap. More pictures to come

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)




----------



## Racerke (May 20, 2016)

raze said:


> Mine


Had exactly the same


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Very cool mods. Make me want to spend some money on my stock amphibia.


----------



## Zubian109 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey guys. Wanted to do a Fifty Fathoms No Radiations style Vostok. 
Started with a stock Amphibia case and movement. Hands from a 'dirskie, seconds hand from a Myota 82 series (0.17mm, fits perfect). Seiko bezel. Dagaz insert. Dial... homemade from brass. It's a work in progress, so any ideas or comments welcome. Cheers.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Wasn't digging the new teal dial. And the bezel is just too blingy for me.


----------



## The_Horologist (Sep 17, 2017)

jtaka1 said:


> Wasn't digging the new teal dial. And the bezel is just too blingy for me.


How difficult was the dial swap? Im in the same position. Hate the teal dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Not too hard. However, unlike SKXs, you have to remove two screws to loosen the movement holder, then have a very small & fine screwdriver to loosen two screws to release the dial.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

*Orange Scuba Dude*





































~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Not an Amphibia but plays like one for me.

*Komandirskie K-35*

Started out like this...


















Great watch but the bezel is just a little too sharp for me so I replaced it._



























~v~​


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

On mesh bracelet...



























~v~​


----------



## Rale (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

These watches are starting to grow on me.


----------



## SandroGB (Oct 7, 2017)

Great mod on your Komandirskie! Congrats! And where did you get this bezel? thanks


----------



## Alhdzsz (Nov 23, 2017)

Not sure if this counts as a mod, but I think this basic look keeps true to the Amphian's spirit!


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

This one began as a Meranom SE 710555









I then changed the dial, hands, strap and crown, to end up with this...









This 710007 was purchased from Zenitar, I changed the crown, bezel and strap...


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## abram357 (May 31, 2011)

Here's my green neptune with a clean bezel.


----------



## j.a (Aug 1, 2018)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 11261130
> 
> 
> View attachment 11261146
> ...


Which model Vostok is that (with the red on the face)?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

If I remember correctly it was exactly four years ago I discovered the Vostok Amphibian and having seen this video (first published on a different channel in 2014) I just couldn't think about anything else than making my own Amphibian mod. I probably spent over a month considering the various cases, dials, bezels, inserts and straps. I had a great time!

Doing the mod wasn't very difficult, but I remember that it wasn't quite as easy as I perceived it to be. The biggest hurdle was how to attach the insert, as I had made up my mind to preserve the 200-meter water resistance. I ended up with some waterproof glue (can't remember its name), and it wasn't easy to get it under the insert without building it too thick. These days I'm just too lazy and use the ready-made stickers. The strap looks like leather, and now I can't quite remember what it's made of, but it says 100 meters waterproof. Perhaps it is specially treated leather!? So I had to give up on the 200 meters, but felt it was good enough.

Anyway, when I was finished I was quite disappointed. It just didn't turn out the way I had hoped. I didn't even want to wear it so I put it in my watch cardboard box and pretty much forgot it. This summer I inventoried all my watches and couldn't find it. I then remembered having lent it to my daughter who was going on a field trip overnight with her class a year ago. She didn't like it (of course) but decided to keep it in her pocket to be able to tell the time. I wound it fully and set the time for her just before she went. She had forgotten to return it to me and since I didn't miss it I had forgotten all about it. Fortunately, she had kept it for me but hadn't used it.

Now, four years later, when I look at it, I've pretty much changed my mind about it and think it's not too bad after all&#8230; As matter of fact, the more I look at it the more I like it, and now I've finally decided to show it to the world! ;-)

Well, if you have come this far, thanks for reading and sorry for being so long-winded!


----------



## VWatchie (Oct 1, 2014)

Ron521 said:


> This one began as a Meranom SE 710555
> 
> I then changed the dial, *hands*, strap and crown, to end up with this...


I suppose that means you had to replace the cannon pinion and the seconds pinion to the standard ones, as the hands for SE models have different dimensions for these parts?


----------



## JAVED (Apr 2, 2018)

My First Mod.


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Custom bezel / NATO strap mod


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)

Custom bezel / NATO strap mod

View attachment 13711099


----------



## MERCENARY (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

Lights on, Lights off


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

Vostok Komandirskie GMT "Sinn" style mod


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

Amphibia 710L dressed in brown silicone "No Decompression Limits" strap


----------

